# A visit from the plumber today.



## Carla (Aug 29, 2016)

After several weeks and one cancellation, finally had a plumber come out to do a couple repairs. I replaced the downstairs powder room faucet and a toilet in another powder room.(flapper assembly) Plumbers are getting to be quite expensive but he seemed to know exactly what he was doing and was out of here in an hour. He suggested changing out the hot and cold valves underneath as he said they were old and old style and best to replace before they leak. I had already purchased a single lever Moen, so the labor is what I was charged for. $561. Not bad for an hours work! I knew it would be at least a few hundred but wow. This was a new plumber from a different company I tried. The other two I had dealt with in the past want to charge between $80 and $125 a year to do a yearly inspection. They claim to give a little break on labor costs during the year. I did this for several years but decided against it this year. Basically, it's a contract between you and their company so that you use them.

I wish I had learned a little basic plumbing along the way. My husband wanted to teach me things but I wasn't interested in learning at the time. He told me one day I would have to do this or pay a plumber a lot of money to do it. His words haunt me! Think what they should offer young girls in h.s. are plumbing courses instead of teaching them to sew. Most people buy their clothing today. I feel at this point in my life I am too old to learn new stuff so I'll just have to pay. Plumbing and electricians make good money and their careers are quite stable, trades are great opportunity for those good with their hands and eager to learn.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 29, 2016)

My dad was an electrician in the union and did well between that job and those on the side. Sadly though, the hard work did a number on his spine and now in his later years he finds it hard to walk do to chronic pain. But in his younger years he could fix pretty much anything if it was electrical or plumbing related. Did much of the work on his present home up in NH.

Plumbers and electricians aren't cheap. When you find a good one, they're good to hold on to.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 29, 2016)

My plumber used to be a renown neural surgeon.  He's making much more money now.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm considering taking a plumbing course this fall at the nearby tech school. I think it would be fun and it might come in handy.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 29, 2016)

Good idea Bluebreezes.  Do it !


----------



## Don M. (Aug 29, 2016)

The price of plumbers and electricians is off the charts.  That's why I'm glad I can do all that for us...saves us a bundle.  If some of these young people were smart, they would go to a trade school and learn one of these Trades,..rather than spending thousands going to college to get a degree that qualifies them for little more than a mediocre desk job.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 29, 2016)

Remember self-employed plumbers have to put their kids through school, too.  They are supposed to pay, I believe, 15.3% toward Social Security and Medicare, buy their own insurance (unless spouse works and has a family plan), have travel and equipment expenses.  Those that work for a franchise get some benefits, but only a portion of the fees charged.


----------



## Carla (Aug 29, 2016)

Don M. said:


> The price of plumbers and electricians is off the charts.  That's why I'm glad I can do all that for us...saves us a bundle.  If some of these young people were smart, they would go to a trade school and learn one of these Trades,..rather than spending thousands going to college to get a degree that qualifies them for little more than a mediocre desk job.



My husband used to do all that, he would do electrical, plumbing and any other type of necessary repair. Yes, if you can do any of that stuff, even minor things you can save $. That's all I would want to learn, simple things. He learned a lot from his Mennonite grandfather, he was patient and wanted the boys to learn.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 29, 2016)

Carla, I wish I knew a lot more about basic stuff like you are talking about, too.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 29, 2016)

Carla said:


> My husband used to do all that, he would do electrical, plumbing and any other type of necessary repair. Yes, if you can do any of that stuff, even minor things you can save $. That's all I would want to learn, simple things. He learned a lot from his Mennonite grandfather, he was patient and wanted the boys to learn.



I learned all about electrical/electronics work in the USAF, and working for IBM, and have wired our basement, my workshop, and done a lot of similar work for the rest of the family.  Plumbing, I learned off the Internet, and have replaced faucets, drains, and even a toilet.  It's not that hard if you have some basic tools, and follow the instructions.  I've fixed things all my life, and I hate to have to take something to a shop or hire someone.  So long as I am physically able, I will continue to maintain everything myself.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 30, 2016)

I replaced my water heater a couple of months ago..I found a new product that made it easy!!!!
.

.

.




.
Costs for the HD Sharkbite connections:

3/4 Ball Valve......$20.99
3/4 15" FIP Line...$12.39
3/4 12" FIP Line...$11.34
3/4 90 Elbow........$ 9.38
50 Gal Reem Water Heater..$394.

Total cost....*$448.05*

The reason I did it myself...Had a quote from HD Installation Company for *$824* total!!!! Delivery,install and removal..


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 30, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Remember self-employed plumbers have to put their kids through school, too.  They are supposed to pay, I believe, 15.3% toward Social Security and Medicare, buy their own insurance (unless spouse works and has a family plan), have travel and equipment expenses.  Those that work for a franchise get some benefits, but only a portion of the fees charged.



Been there and done that.....add employees....that are lazy or dishonest.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 30, 2016)

With any service be leery of the free inspection or "review" of something like your finances or insurance coverage-they are mostly selling opportunities. Yes should learn enough about most things to at least realize there is a problem or potential problem. The only plumbing that scares me is the plumbing as old or older than I am. It's the proverbial can of worms that once open can set off a chain of events/repairs.

Also with any repair think twice about "while we're there" repair meaning since they are near or have to remove a certain part just replace it-it's not a bad idea but is it really necessary or in need of replacement?


----------



## Bonzo (Aug 30, 2016)

I worked with a geezer who was
the worst plumber in london

hence his nickname

puddles


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 30, 2016)

Bonzo said:


> I worked with a geezer who was
> the worst plumber in london
> 
> hence his nickname
> ...



Lolololol.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2016)

I looked over my bill today and on it was two charges, one was what I paid and the other, a discounted for those who have contracted. They want you to contract--pay up front 80-100 plus $. If you don't use them during this time, you're out of that money. Plus, the discount is less than that on an average job like mine. I can understand why they do it on a business point of view. They want to inspect too, and suggest replacing this and that even if there has been no problem. One time, my garbage disposal was making an odd noise and upon mentioning it to the man inspecting, he asked, "well how old is it?" I wasn't sure at then he said it needed to be replaced. Had to call them out again for something else, and this time another plumber was willing to look at it. He put his hand down and found this little bitty O-ring that dropped down inside when I took the screen off 
the faucet to clean it. Noise-be-gone. ( later I remembered it was only a couple years old)

I used a coupon from a flyer they sent and saved a little, otherwise it would have been over $600. This is a franchised company, not an independent. I get they have to make money and I certainly appreciate them so don't misunderstand. It is hard work and physically, hard on the body. My job was physical as well, I understand the accumulative effect. However, it does seem a little expensive for an hours work. I mean, I live in a middle working class area where a lot of people don't take home that kind of money weekly. While I can afford this now, what can we expect five or ten years down the road? SS didn't even give us a raise this past year as they claim there was no change in COL.

A couple years ago, I had my sump pump lowered. The man that did this wanted me to purchase a new pump from him and he would come out yearly, to inspect. He would guarantee five years. That would cost $200 yr and he wanted me to sign a contract. I had just replaced my pump the year before and told him no. He said OK, then pay the $200 and I will still do the service. Hmmm. I said no. I have a back-up water pressure operated pump so he was PO'd. I'm sure he wants to put his kids through college too but I have to be a little cautious with spending too. I have to survive myself.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 2, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Remember self-employed plumbers have to put their kids through school, too.  They are supposed to pay, I believe, 15.3% toward Social Security and Medicare, buy their own insurance (unless spouse works and has a family plan), have travel and equipment expenses.  Those that work for a franchise get some benefits, but only a portion of the fees charged.



That's the nature of a small business or contracting company. And before  one goes down that path they need to think about that. There are contractors that are better off working for someone else no matter their skill level. There are others that have a keen business mind and don't mind doing administrative functions or selling. Business is not for everyone and is voluntary. As is agreeing to take on a customer and do what they are paying for. I will say for any tradesman in particular they need to learn the job ie get experience and not just a degree from a school and license from a state. 

One of the  differences between a good and bad contractor is one that can think their way and/or react to all the different situations without shutting down the job for an uh-oh or oh poop moment. A good contractor shouldn't have to make a zillion trips to their truck or back to the office for routine supplies and tools. Had one contractor who sent a helper or apprentice to his truck for every tool rather than assembling commonly used ones in a tray or box. They brought things piece meal to work which shows lack of anticipation, planning and/or laziness hoping they don't have to do a certain process or procedure.

I understand any business has costs but as the customer that is not my worry. A do it yourselfer, a contractor and businessman are all different things. Not every contractor deserves the word 'professional' associated with their name.


----------

